# Dumping of scrap and old household stuff etc.



## GARY WILLIAM (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello people. Does anyone know of a tip near Pedrogao Grande where I can get rid of scrap metal and junk that i no longer need?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

GARY WILLIAM said:


> Hello people. Does anyone know of a tip near Pedrogao Grande where I can get rid of scrap metal and junk that i no longer need?



Just go into the water payment office in the Camara & tell them you have large items to be collected & disposed of, then put it outside your house close to the road & they'll send a truck for it............. The water payment office is close to the computer shop.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

GARY WILLIAM said:


> Hello people. Does anyone know of a tip near Pedrogao Grande where I can get rid of scrap metal and junk that i no longer need?


One man's junk could be another's treasure. It really depends what you have. We have passed items to our local bombeiros voluntários who will repair it if necessary and sell it on to boost their funds. They will collect large items from your home. It certainly got the neighbours out on the street the day two fire trucks and the chief's car pulled up outside ours to collect a washing machine! 

There are also organisations who work to rehabilitate drug dependents and they welcome items to sell or use. We saw a van out collecting yesterday and grabbed the website address:

Associação Reto


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have put “things” including unwanted suitcases beside the large green community bin.... strange they have always disappeared overnight. An old sun umbrella acted a a safe for a neighbours dog for one summer


----------

